# Trip to Marocco- Advice



## joaopedroglm (Apr 16, 2013)

Helly Guys,

My Equipment is:
5d2, 7D, 17-40, 35 1.4 Sigma, 70-200 IS II 2.8. b+w polarizer, b+w 10 stop, Lee 0.6 GND

Shooting Preferences:
Portraits (including life environment)
Landscape

So i`m going on a 11 day trip to Marocco. I will be going to Marrakech, sleep in the desert, Fez and Chefchaouen. i don t want to go to heavy, so anyone has some experience photographing in Marocco? Can you give me some advices


Thanks
João


----------



## brad-man (Apr 17, 2013)

Sorry about violating your one request, but I would consider carrying your gear in a Pelican case. They're heavy, so rent a camel to carry it 8)


----------



## kirispupis (Apr 17, 2013)

We are planning a trip to Morocco next year. No need for a Pelican case. I would take a TTP Streetwalker Pro, which worked well for me in Tuscany. Your equipment is decent for the situation. Personally I would look at a TS-E 24 II and TS-E 17 instead of the 17-40. In particular I expect my TS-E 24 II to be my most used lens there.

You may also want to look at the Singh-Ray Color Combo instead of a normal polarizer. I would also consider dropping down to one camera body - perhaps a 5D3 or 6D if you can upgrade. I carried a 5D2 + 7D in China, but only a 5D3 in Tuscany and I definitely preferred having the single body. Yes, dust is a concern but I found it much better in terms of concentrating on getting the best shot. Multiple bodies are most useful for sports and wildlife where you need to switch in a crunch.

Consider bringing a 100 macro for the markets.


----------



## thewaywewalk (Apr 17, 2013)

If you want to take pictures of people take a rangefinder camera or a p&s. The people in Fez and down south have huge problems if you take photos of them. They even come to you, when they see a big camera and tell you not to take a picture. Don't expect to have time for framing and serious photos. If you can speak arabic or french (at least in Fez), you could ask them, it helps sometime. You could also use a wideangle and shoot out of the hip. I got some very interesting pictures doing that and no trouble.

I don't know the situation in Marrakech, but generally the poorer the people, the bigger the complaints.


----------



## nWmR12 (Apr 17, 2013)

I went there a couple of years ago, in Fes, Meknes, and out into the country side a bit. I had 5D 24-105, 35L, and 85 1.8, along with a CPL. I used my 24-105 the most then the 35. Probably could have left the 85 as I didn't use it much but it was light and small, occasionally used it. For most of my street shooting I used 35 and did either hip or brought it up to my eye. I might have gotten a couple of looks (I am originally from Guatemala, I usually passed as a local...) but YMMV. 
For getting things Fes is cheaper than Marrakech from what I was told. 

I carried all of my gear in my Domke F-3X.


----------



## Sella174 (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm suggesting the 5DII, a 40mm f/2.8 and a 100mm macro for such a trip. And a Driza-Bone dilly bag for carrying it all.


----------



## Jura (Apr 17, 2013)

here's my advice based on a similar trip with a similar itinerary to yours
1) Changing your lens on a moving camel is challenging, I'd slap the 17-40 on the 5d2 for that and stick with it...
2) Sandstorms can play havoc with a front element, best to keep a filter of some sort on when your in the desert as they can come out of seemingly nowhere.
3) If you take a photo in Marrakesh someone will probably ask you for money
4) It can be dark in the souq, something speedy like the 35 is going to be useful there
5) Obvious displays of wealth can result in a crowd of new friends all eager to help you get something or somewhere for a small fee. If you want to just move around the city or market with the minimum of hassle then keep the 70-200 in your bag.
6) Morocco has some pretty special wildlife, something longer might come in handy if your into that so perhaps add a teleconverter for the 70-200

Overall with your kit I'd keep the 7d with the 70-200 for when you want to go long and are out of the cities (otherwise leave them at home), and then switch the 35 and 17-40 on the 5d2 depending on when you want to go wide and when you want to go dark. If you want to try to sneak a portrait or two then an 85 1.8 might be a nice light addition to the kit. 

Have an amazing time and post pictures here when you get back!


----------



## chucknonverbal (Apr 17, 2013)

One thing not mentioned so far: 
When you go down into the Fes medina (the immense, underground, ancient street labryinth), you will be unintentionally shoved at times by crowds, passing donkey's with metal baskets jutting out from their sides, and a variety of other things. You must keep a hand on your camera if it is out of the bag to protect it at all times. I almost learned the hard way when a man carrying a huge, 1950's television set suddenly lurched to the side and almost wiped me and my Mark IV out. I was lucky. You can help create your own luck.


----------



## joaopedroglm (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks Guys Going Tomorrow


----------

